# ~A Royal Message from Mallorn to FaeryBee~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, Princess Mallorn has astounded everyone in a shocking gesture of humility in favour of her favourite subject Deborah (FaeryBee) who makes lovely signatures and organises her photos for her. The Princess heard recently that Deborah was suffering some bad tendonitis again and figured...

that she would do all the heavy lifting for her! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*WOW! :wow:

Now that is some seriously HEAVY lifting and Princess Mallorn has strength far beyond what her delicate looks indicate.

Thank you so much Princess Mallorn for your help and concern. :hug:

Please don't hurt yourself. 
A Royal Princess such as yourself should never have to lift anything heavier than her scepter. 

I promise my arm will be better soon.
I just need to stop trying to do gardening and remember I shouldn't lift as much as I used to. 

[Great picture, Star! :laughing:]*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, what the...:laughing::laughing:...and what's with the Mercedes? She looks like a Santa 3 months early!:laughing1:

I've been a very good boy this year so give me that Benz!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *WOW! :wow:
> 
> Now that is some seriously HEAVY lifting and Princess Mallorn has strength far beyond what her delicate looks indicate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb  Hope it made you feel a little better!

Mallorn says that she only lifts heavy things for special people, but that even Princesses should have a little bit of muscle in case the Prince doesn't exist and she has to rescue herself :laughing:

Anways, she's back to holding her scepter now :laugh:



Jedikeet said:


> LOL, what the...:laughing::laughing:...and what's with the Mercedes? She looks like a Santa 3 months early!:laughing1:
> 
> I've been a very good boy this year so give me that Benz!


Oh, she felt that she should throw in a little extra for Deb apart from the toaster, vase of tulips, the tree, the box, and the couch :laughing: Maybe if you're good Santa Mallorn will visit you :bowrofl:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwww...the princess has a big heart...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha that's great :laughing2:! First thing I thought of was Santa too! Such a delicate little thing, but surprisingly strong :laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Awwww...the princess has a big heart...


Somewhere in there :laughing: 


RavensGryf said:


> Haha that's great :laughing2:! First thing I thought of was Santa too! Such a delicate little thing, but surprisingly strong :laughing:


Apparently so!  Thanks Julie


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

A very talented Princess, and humility as well


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> A very talented Princess, and humility as well


Mallorn says thank you, Cathy


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Hope your arm feels better!


----------

